# Books for the winter



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I am going to start racing with my sailing club next year. I also plan on taking a class at J-World School in January, as I have little racing experience. What books or videos would be good to study over the winter to help me understand the principles and rules of racing.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

I was going to ask the same question. I'm particularly interested in tactics, strategy, things like "favored tack" (or "favored side"), the "long tack," sailing lifts and headers, etc.

Slayer, Performance Racing Tactics- Chapter 7: Upwind Strategy (sfsailing.com) looks pretty interesting. It refers to a book: _Performance Racing Trim_

Jim


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm reading "Getting Started in Sailboat Racing" by Rich Stearns & Adam Court....GREAT book for those just dipping their feet (like myself). Makes me wanna go out and race right now!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Dave Perry's "Winning in One-Designs" provides a good, logical approach and is readable. It goes into sufficient detail to be worthwhile, even if you've been racing for a long time. He's just won the US match racing championship (2008 Prince of Wales Bowl) so what he says still works.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

So I decided to plug "Performance Racing Trim," SailChick's and Paul's suggestions into Google to see what turned up. After searching on the 1st, lo and behold, a wealth of racing goodies here: NorthU COURSE MATERIALS

Jim


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

SEMIJim said:


> So I decided to plug "Performance Racing Trim," SailChick's and Paul's suggestions into Google to see what turned up. After searching on the 1st, lo and behold, a wealth of racing goodies here: NorthU COURSE MATERIALS
> 
> I second that. The NorthU racing material and the Sail Trim CD are a great introduction to sailing. Probably more than anyone can absorb over the winter, and the CD is actually kind of fun to watch and fool around with.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It may come as no surprise - but I've ordered the following books:

1. The Proving Ground : The Inside Story of the 1998 Sydney to Hobart Race
2. Fastnet, Force 10: The Deadliest Storm in the History of Modern Sailing
3. Adlard Coles' Heavy Weather Sailing, Sixth Edition

Ah yes - the curse of being a "one trick pony".


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Those last three are essentially cautionary tales. They offer some good ideas that may help keep you out of trouble. Cole's at this point may be a bit dated for modern designs. Everything depends upon what works for you, however. And if it doesn't work, we may never find out from you.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude, believe me, I need all the help I can get keeping out of trouble. I just like the edge. If I never make it back I'll let you know.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Another vote for North U. The sail trim, and tactics books are on my xmas list. I spend a lot of my free time *away* from the computer (b/c I site behind one all day) so as cool as the CD sounds, I'd rather be able to take my book(s) anywhere. I've seen the North U sail trim in person, not a lot of 'extra' stuff to distract you. It's very serious about sail trim.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

zz4gta said:


> It's very serious about sail trim.


For sail trim alone, I'd recommend starting-out with Ivar Dedekam's _Sail and Rig Tuning_. Maybe I'm slow, or maybe it was because I was new to sailing, but it took me basically an entire season just to integrate what that book was trying to teach me about sail trim with real-life sailing.

Jim


----------

